
Ask HN: Best firewall software? - drumttocs8
Is there a decent free firewall solution that doesn&#x27;t contain ads? Perhaps an open source solution? It seems all of the consumer grade firewalls are mainly focused on upselling you to their paid plans.
======
jstewartmobile
OpenBSD + fanless PC.

Text config easily source-controlled and diffed. In the long-run, also easier
to deal with the config files directly--rather than having to de-cipher how
the pfsense web interface currently translates to the underlying services.

------
aleister_777
pfSense is pretty easy to toss onto an old box or VM.

